# 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

$2,600 per set gets you turbos and inlet piping, an extra $200 with these parts will get you 2 APR R1 diverter valves (regularly $159 each).


You can call to order or if you prefer to order online your totals will be adjusted to the sale pricing before your invoice is processed.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning ([email protected])*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning (bhb399mm)*

why do you tease me??


----------



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning ([email protected])*

What type of performance gain do you get with this setup on an Allroad?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning (IvanC)*

same as you would get on an s4....with the right remap and fueling and such you might be looking at 400 wheel hp


----------



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning (diive4sho)*

Cool, thanks! That might be my project next year.


----------

